# Help with...everything? lol (Soap Mold)



## Cally (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to start this off by saying, I am not a woodworker. I have never built ANYTHING. I do not understand the first thing about hammering a nail straight. However, I WANT a soap mold very very badly. Pringles containers only work for so long before you yearn for that fancy wooden soap mold that all the grown up soapers have 

I have sort of an idea of what I would like and an idea about how to go about it that would most likely have me laughed out of...well, everywhere.

I would like it loaf shaped. I was thinking if I had the bottom piece of wood and on the long sides I had maybe 3 nails on each side sticking up. I could have the long sides with three holes in the bottom that I could put over the nails. Then I would like the two pieces of wood on the ends that would be held in place maybe the same way. Hopefully with a third 'end' piece that I could fit inside wherever I'd like to turn what I'm hoping would be a four pound mold into one or two or three.

Is this making any sense to anyone? Sounding like a good idea at all? Would hinges be better than the nails? Oh goodness I am so confused and I'm rather hopeless when it comes to anything like this. I would dearly like to have one, and if it means making it myself i am willing to try.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 24, 2012)

Go on youtube and type in "make own soap mold."  There are lots of tutorials.  I made my own and they were pretty simple.  I used hinges so I could disassemble them if need be and a dam to adjust the length as you are describing.  Precut lengths of wood are just the right size to make a mold (1x4s are actually 3.5 inches long; use three of them for bottom and sides and you have a regulation 3.5x2.5 inch soap bar - sliced to whatever width you desire).


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2012)

I think maybe I need to rehunt on youtube. I tried and they kept loosing me through odd cuts in their video, WAY too much talking in the beginning or me just being unable to follow along. But I really want one of these soap molds, so I suppose I should really try and sit through one again, I might be able (doubtful) to make it myself if I seriously LOOK.

My question is. Precut lengths of wood.... I really am not handy, and in trying to find the right store to buy this at (I do not have a car) what would I be looking for. If I wanted the box about two feet it would be 3.5x2.5x24 is that right? In what kind of wood? I can likely get them to slice it for me, but I'm trying to figure out costs and to walk in with at least an idea of what I should be buying. rather than buying it, getting home and being completely unaware of what I've got, or it turning out wrong.


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread might give you some info - viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32468&p=288984&hilit=wooden+mold#p288984


----------

